# Howdidido App ... finally



## Althum (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,

thought I would share that there is now an Apple mobile app called HDuD (How Did U Do) on the App Store that allows all club members registered with Howdidido.co.uk to access their handicap and all results from their recent competitions and the club ones.

It also shows your club and national ranking (based upon your exact handicap) which is interesting to monitor how you go up and down during the course of the season.

The only bit missing is individual hole scores but this feature is coming in the next few weeks.  The other bit of interest is that 10% of the app fee goes into a prize draw for equipment.  Depending upon how well the app does, that might be a little or a lot .  Unfortunately, due to server hosting, it isn't free but as much as possible is going back out to those buying it in terms of prizes and as many features as can be packed in.

Oh and did I mention that it is FAST?? Well, it is, very. 

Thanks and all feedback welcome.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 12, 2016)

Finally! 

Thanks, will definitely be trying it out in the upcoming season.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Is this an official app from HDID?


----------



## Althum (Jan 12, 2016)

Not an official app as it seems they have no interest in making one after all these years.  It simply uses our own data and transforms it into something a bit more useful and a lot faster.  Perfectly legal.


----------



## Val (Jan 12, 2016)

Althum said:



			Not an official app as it seems they have no interest in making one after all these years.  It simply uses our own data and transforms it into something a bit more useful and a lot faster.  Perfectly legal.
		
Click to expand...

When you say our data, who is our?


----------



## Althum (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Val, your data and my data.


----------



## Val (Jan 12, 2016)

Althum said:



			Hi Val, your data and my data.
		
Click to expand...

So do we input our data into your app?

How does it work?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2016)

I cannot see how this will work unless it accesses the HDID database.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I cannot see how this will work unless it accesses the HDID database.
		
Click to expand...

That's how it looks like it does work 

The HDID website is an open website where anyone can see any results published on there - seems this app accesses those results based on your account on HDID

Not sure if they need or have the authority from HDID


----------



## Althum (Jan 12, 2016)

Your golf scores are submitted by your club to howdidido.co.uk (or .com, both same thing).  When you log in to their website you can access all that data.  This app simply gets the same data (your data), does some work with it, and transforms it into what is useful for the app.  No black magic, just does all the hard work for you.


----------



## Val (Jan 12, 2016)

I wouldnt be puting my log in details into this app without it being endorsed from HDID im afraid.


----------



## Althum (Jan 12, 2016)

There is no authority issue involved as it is technically you that is logging into the website.  There is no difference between you using the app to access the site and using a web browser like Internet Explorer or Firefox.  It's all about how the data is interpreted and presented.


----------



## Val (Jan 12, 2016)

Althum said:



			There is no authority issue involved as it is technically you that is logging into the website.  There is no difference between you using the app to access the site and using a web browser like Internet Explorer or Firefox.  It's all about how the data is interpreted and presented.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, i'll have a look


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 12, 2016)

I tried it. Works alright but is a bit rough in places.

You need to provide more user feedback in the App to show when it's downloading data. Going into a competition result, seeing an empty list, returning, and going back to the same result and only seeing the list populate on second attempt is a bit ropey.

I'm wary of the claim of it being fast. It's only as fast as the HDID servers can serve the data and they are notoriously awful, especially on Mondays.

Despite the flaws, I can see this App being useful to me and I don't think it's unfairly priced.


----------



## Althum (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Jimaroid, I agree that it needs to provide more information on that initial download of data.  Feedback is most welcome and will be incorporated into the next set of releases.  After the initial load you will see that the application is very fast as we use caching so that we don't have to hit the howdidido servers unnecessarily.  That should help get around the Mondays issue that you mention and was one of the reasons why I built the app in the first place.

The other thing worth mentioning is that it is only the first user from any given club that experiences that initial download delay as we pretty much have the same data as our other club members.  Nevertheless, I'll put in better notifications about downloads.

Thanks again


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2016)

I couldn't find the app in the App Store?


----------



## Althum (Jan 13, 2016)

hi chrisd, you can find the app by searching for 'HDuD' or 'hdud' but this url takes you directly there https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/hdud/id1062029339?mt=8


----------



## chrisd (Jan 13, 2016)

Althum said:



			hi chrisd, you can find the app by searching for 'HDuD' or 'hdud' but this url takes you directly there https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/hdud/id1062029339?mt=8

Click to expand...

Thanks. I tried the search using those titles but it never came up.


----------



## Althum (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi, unfortunately I have incurred the wrath of the good people at HowDidiDo.  Although the app does not break any laws in collating and transforming the data, it is prohibited by their website's terms and conditions.  In good faith I have therefore removed the app from the store.  However, I am going to attempt to contact them to see if they would like to partner on and endorse a new version as I think there is sufficient interest to warrant having the app out there.

Apologies for raising hopes and anyone who purchased the app can get a refund from Apple.  There is a pretty good article on how to do that here: http://www.imore.com/how-to-get-refund-itunes-app-store 

Hopefully I can report back soon that there is something on the way.  You never know, perhaps it will encourage them to release their own.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 13, 2016)

Val said:



			I wouldnt be puting my log in details into this app without it being endorsed from HDID im afraid.
		
Click to expand...

why, is someone going to use your handicap data to commit indentity fraud?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 13, 2016)

shame that its been taken down. 

Seems like the first thing that HDID have actually worked fast on. Drives me crazy that golf clubs use this site, its downright awful. very suprised no one has created a new sight to go with the software linked to HDID to rival it and give it a kick up the arse!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 13, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Seems like the first thing that HDID have actually worked fast on. Drives me crazy that golf clubs use this site, its downright awful. very suprised no one has created a new sight to go with the software linked to HDID to rival it and give it a kick up the arse!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. 

Shame about having to pull this App, hope the author manages to resolve the dispute favourably.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 19, 2016)

Well if HDID do come on board with you how about opening up to the Android market and not just Apple!

Not everybody is an Apple fan much to the horror of Apple users.


----------



## Val (Jan 19, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			why, is someone going to use your handicap data to commit indentity fraud?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not


----------

